# Engaged or not engaged



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I see a lot of guys engage the clutch on two cylinders so the pulley spins before they shut em down, my dum question is why do this?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Many believe that it cuts down on fuel entering the cylinders,and supposedly gives better starts,when warm,and reduces wear by stopping the engine quicker . In theory it might ,but I've found that it really doesn't seem to matter,and in some cases,can have the opposite effect.


----------

